# Se puede instalar gentoo sin unidad de CD ?

## HawkMoon

La pregunta esta clara , pero hay respuesta?

Si alguien la sabe que me conteste por favor.

----------

## ElOrens

Sí .. si tienes otra distribución ya en marcha, con acceso a internet.

Te bajas el tar de www.gentoo.org (donde se bajan las Isos para ix86 lo encontrarás como link, yo probaría con la 1.3b por lo estar preparada para GCC 3) y sigues la guia de instalación que hay en la Documentación y un mensaje de este foro de cómo poner la distribución con un modem, el proceso es similar.

----------

## Ferdy

Con un Linux, o con un Windows y "un poco de imaginación", es decir, con un disquete de arranque de Linux y un Windows también se podría hacer.

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## x2l2

 :Embarassed: 

aver.. si tengo ya una distri en marcha?

lo puedo intalar desde mi mandrake? yo tengo adsl y solo nesesitaria configurar la tarjeta de red

podria salvar todos los datoos ke tengo , es decir , se intalaria sin borrarlos.. no?

ke alguien lo explike un poco .. please   :Confused: 

----------

## ElOrens

Bájate el manual y síguelo desde donde se crean y montan las unidades, no es complicado.

Yo necesité la partición para mandrake, la de swap (la misma que la de mandrake), una de boot de 100 megas y una xfs para el gentoo.

Sigue el manual, línea a línea.

----------

## x2l2

si... 

estube siguiendo los pasos de la isntalción y me fue bien hasta cuando llega al paso de "Rsync"

pongo 

#emerge rsync

 y me dice que no se puede conectar al cvs.gentoo.org  :Razz: 

y nada.. reinstale mandrake alguien sabe por ke fue esto?

----------

## emerge rsync va

A mí  me funcionó con el tar de la beta 1.3.

Creo que te puede pasar porque no tienes la nueva línea del make.conf para la variable RSYNC (por lo que he leído ahora va con esa, no me diga s porqué...).

Por los foros dicen cual es, sino usa la beta 1.3

Lo de reinstalar la mandrake no es necesario, ¡hombre!, con tal de que no te cargues el gestor de arranque (Lilo en mandrake) y empieces con los pasos de la guía de nuevo es suficiente.

Suerte y paciencia   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

